# For trade and sale



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I just bought some south American plants for a new 55 gal that I planted and there is some extras up for grabs:

I have well over half a square foot of Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae) available, it really needs a good washing first, and it is not at all snail free. So please if you buy/trade it wash it well in a good amount of water and don't get angry at me for that. I paid $30 for the square foot, and it comes like sod, so whatever size you want you can cut. I'll sell it at $1 for roughly 2x2 pieces (of your size choice) or trade. Its like grass almost.

Other things I have to sell or trade:

50 lbs black beauty sand blasting sand
Sandstone blocks (I'll give these away)
1 bag white gravel, pea gravel sized.

Other plants up for trade/sale:
Purple cabomba 
(gorgeous with good amount of light) (side note: this or a similar plant is in south Texas)
There may be some green cabomba left, but I'm not sure.
Heteranthera Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterfolia)
Mayaca (Mayaca fluviatilis)
Frogbit for indoor use only 
I have something red that TexGal gave me last meeting that I forgot the name on.


----------



## debbiedo7 (May 6, 2009)

I would be interested in your Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae).
If you would be kind enough to bring it to the meeting I'd like to get several pieces or maybe all (if no one else requests any). I'll trust you to choose for me.
I have a 75 gal & would also like to plant some into my 2 - 10 gal baby tanks.
I have a newly planted 75 gal tank & would like to add more to it. (low light no co2)
I don't even know exactly what I already have so I'm not sure about what else you have. If you have extra that you bring I can look at it.
I looked at the Purple cabomba & it is gorgeous but will it do OK in lower light?
Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

It will be green in lower light, as with all typical reddish plants. Sure thing, grass is in pretty poor shape but should be able to be nursed back. Cabomba is doing fine in low light, some stargrass just died on me, it did NOT appreciate the low light in that temp 10 gallon. I'll probably end up giving this stuff away since we got a whole trade thing going on. Hope to see you there.


----------

